# cheap incubator wanted???? incubator for sale



## mikeohyeah (Aug 2, 2010)

hi my beardy has been pregnant for a while now and i think soon they are gonna pop out, im looking for a incubator if anyone is selling one??? i built one but i would prefere a propper one


----------

